# Want a FREE Steam game? Time to draw!



## [M]artin (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys. Last day of the Steam sale here and I'm feeling generous. I'm gifting any game that's $15 USD or under of your choice to the winner of this thread. Just draw something that makes me laugh (must be fresh, original content) and if you're the one I choose, I'll gift the game to your Steam account / e-mail address. Contest expires by 11:30am CST tomorrow, Monday July 5th (*World Clockhttp://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...=7&day=5&year=2010&hour=11&min=30&sec=0&p1=64*http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclo...=7&day=5&year=2010&hour=11&min=30&sec=0&p1=64). Gets to drawings! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*NOTE:* I'm favoring the comedic value of the work over the quality of the drawings, so if you don't feel confident in your drawing skills, YOU SHOULD STILL ENTER. ART KNOWLEDGE BE DAMNED!

*NOTE TWO:* Everyone has unlimited entries, so keep on drawing until your fingers fall off. Also, if I see content that has simply been copypasta'd over, that user is *disqualified*. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*NOTE TRES:* You can also choose a combination of multiple games that total out to $15 USD, if you so desire.

*SUPER MEGA IMPORTANT NOTE FOUR:* Everyone has unlimited entries, BUT INCLUDE IN YOUR FIRST ENTRY POST WHAT GAME / GAMES YOU WANT IF YOU WIN AND YOUR STEAMID AND E-MAIL ADDRESS ASSOCIATED WITH THE ACCOUNT (if you're not comfortable with posting this info, just PM it to me on GBAtemp ASAP) [SteamID is StuffNFluff22]. If you don't have a SteamID, you can download Steam for free at *SteamPowered.comhttp://www.steampowered.com*http://www.steampowered.com and create an account. If you don't want to do that at this time, I can simply e-mail it to you can you can set that up at a later date. If you don't have that and I choose you as the winner before the sale ends tomorrow, I'll have to pick someone else... *V_V*

*NOTE FIVEISIMO:* You guys know you don't _have_ to use MSPaint, right? All graphics editing programs, scanned pencil and paper are welcome!

*-----*

If you need help choosing games -> *Main Daily Deals for Final Day of Salehttp://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=2095664 | Steam Hidden Sales (lesser known discounted titles)http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=2104466*http://slickdeals.net/forums/showthread.php?sduid=0&t=2104466

*---

CONTEST IS CLOSED! WINNER INCOMING!*

---

So I decided to change my mine at the last minute and give out prizes to 3 people: 1st place, 2nd place, 3rd place and whatnot. Oh and then I changed my mind again and decided to give out a 4th prize too.

*THIRD PLACE:






A tale of heartbreak, anger, and shitty gift cards. Truly "The Notebook" of our time. I lol'd, and for that, you Biocock Two'd.

SECOND PLACE:






Truer lines have never been shooped. Like a shaky hand and a paradox had a baby or some shit. I lmao'd. and for that, you Borderlands'd.

FIRST PLACE:






Since the day I was born, I've hated MSpaint assholes (P.S. you're not an asshole) that make the program look like it's actually useful. But I've loved masturbation jokes. I was torn. I rofl'd, and for that, you Left4Deaded2'd (for your friend Ultimaa, WHAT A GUY!).

HONORABLE MENTION:






Cute little doodle that caused me to sleep very little last night and wake up in a cold sweat this morning. I smile'd, and for that, you complimentaryRedFaction'd.

Also, I just want to say I went into this compo with the intention of only spending $15:






I came out spending a little over $40. I hate you guys. Stop drawing so funneh. ENJOY, MAH BEHBEHS!

---

THANKS FOR DRAWING EVERYONE! DON'T PUT THAT PENCIL/PEN/TABLET DOWN, GO DRAW SOMETHING TODAY! EVERYDAY!*​


----------



## XLarge (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 4, 2010)

Is a comic okay?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Darn my lack of imagination.

Meh, maybe I can think of something.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Am I allowed to edit existing images?
If not I'll have to do... stuff


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 4, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Is a comic okay?
> Yup. I love comics.
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer you don't. The point of this competition is to spur on last-minute creativity, I wanna see brand shiny new stuff from your succulent brains! It'll probably come out funnier than edited old content anyway.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 4, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Myeah, okay, that's right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(oh and can 'the winner' get 3 games worth of 5 dollars each? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)(full abuse of competition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Edit: OH GOD YEAH! I got the most epic idea here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Illustrating one of my favourite jokes


----------



## Gore (Jul 4, 2010)

dumb


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 4, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Myeah, okay, that's right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose that's reasonable.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 4, 2010)

COME MY MINIONS!






*EDIT:*
Martin: you already have my SteamID and know how much I want L4D2/Borderlands


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Mario Sonic Rooster with a gun!*





SteamID: snatchingsouls 
Game: Team Fortress 2
Email: vienna *at* live *period* ca


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 4, 2010)

NotScuberButSteve said:
			
		

> [M]artin is legit.
> 
> **SNIP**


I always deliver. Holy shit is that ScuberSteve?!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 4, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you bastard!
I wanted Brolands more than BillyS


----------



## DeviousTom (Jul 4, 2010)

cooked this up in about 10 seconds (borderlands plz)

emale: [email protected]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Spoiler
















Don't ask.

SteamID is ProtoKun7 and I have Left 4 Dead in my wishlist at the moment.


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 4, 2010)

never mind


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 4, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Can I use a GIF file?


why would an image format be restricted?


----------



## sPiLiTz (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 4, 2010)

This damn card worked on Steam 6 months ago...




Steam id: myuusmeow 
Email: [email protected]
Game I would like: BioShock 2


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 4, 2010)

SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT SHIT


----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)

If i win give it to ProtoKun7 (cause I have to many games anyway and I like his)


Spoiler


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 4, 2010)

British Cow!


Details in other post.


----------



## sPiLiTz (Jul 4, 2010)

...


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 4, 2010)

One slight thingy modified. I'm gonna need you guys to post your SteamID AND E-Mail Address associated with that account. The reason for this is that I don't have a lot of you added to my friends list (StuffNFluff22) and if I can't reach you tomorrow, I can't gift to a SteamID that's not on my friends list. I'll have to send it directly to the e-mail address linked to the account. Thanks guys!


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh my goodness, it's finished 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Took me a half hour just to make it gettable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It looks pretty good imo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yeah, I did edit that pic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Edit: Information and stuff:
Steam ID: tijntje_7 (how original 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
E-mail: [email protected] (myeah, I don't mind spam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) (oh, but that doesn't mean you need to spam my mailbox o.o)
Games I want: Team fortress 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and puzzle kingdoms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




² (legit again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Aww, I just realised that those games were 15< in euros 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'll repick soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and THEN i realised that on steam €=$&£


----------



## cyba89 (Jul 4, 2010)

Took me 5-10 minutes and minimum paint skill's  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler









I send my infos as PM.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jul 4, 2010)

My attempt is





opps forgot details

Game: Tales of Monkey Island

SteamID (not to sure what you really want but...):
STEAM_0:1:3739324 (found using http://steamidfinder.com/default.aspx)
Profile page: http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561197967744377




Email: PM me if I win - I don't usually give that info out


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 4, 2010)

THE EMPIRE STRIKES BACK​


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 4, 2010)

Spoiler











Email: [email protected]
SteamID: Atle517

Games I want: GTA IV, Killing Floor and Red Faction Guerilla. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for holding this awesome competition btw!


----------



## Guzzie (Jul 4, 2010)

Borderlands!

Steam: mad_munky
email: [email protected]


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 4, 2010)

Excellent News In The Strategy Room



Spoiler: for your eyes only




Martin: You already have my SteamID, and you already know how much I want Borderlands/L4D2.
BillyS: My forces will crush you into dust


----------



## Advi (Jul 4, 2010)

Spoiler










RUN FATTY RUN

(a copy of BioShock 2 please)
EDIT: nowait
Left 4 Dead 1


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jul 4, 2010)

Steam ID: MikeHoncho16
Email: [email protected]
Game: Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## The Pi (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 4, 2010)

If only Orc was here. Best artist evar.


----------



## signz (Jul 4, 2010)

If I win, give the game(s) to Antoligy (I just wanna compete for the sake of fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)




PS: My Paint skillz suck.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Jul 4, 2010)

Cue Rydian with his furfest pics.


----------



## Julian Sidewind (Jul 4, 2010)

just an observation, but just in case,

acct: soulstrom
games: l4d2, trine


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 4, 2010)

Steam Id : Danny600kill
Left 4 dead 2 or Borderlands, I don't mind


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 4, 2010)

Not a good pic of it, writing may be hard to make out



Spoiler: My Drawing...











The other option was "So I drew something long and hard"

Steam Name: Jamstruth
Games: Thief and L4D2


----------



## mrT3 (Jul 4, 2010)

don't know about OP but I have one vote for Jamstruth, lol


----------



## Ulttimaa (Jul 4, 2010)

_Just illustrating Wendy's best sandwich_




Steam ID is NeutralBees(If that doesn't work, it's Ulttimaa. I changed the profile URL, but I have no idea if that changed everything needed.) Email is [email protected]
EDIT: Left 4 Dead 2 if I win


----------



## ƒ(Dis) (Jul 4, 2010)

This won't be nearly as funny if you haven't played Megaman 8 (or don't know who Duo is)






I don't want anything, but buy Ulttimaa L4D2 so I can shoot him.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Steam name: gameboy13
I want Tales of Monkey Island!






*AND MTHRNITE AS A FURRY!!!*


----------



## iceissocold (Jul 4, 2010)

Omfg sPiLiTz's made my bad memory of a night I had with lots of booze. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





			
				sPiLiTz said:
			
		

>



If I had some sort of skill with a pencil or crayon, I would be on this... Borderlands.


----------



## ShaDeFinale (Jul 4, 2010)

steam: ShadeFinality, email is megaman (at) gmx (dot) com

Want: If I win TF2 with TF classic is $15.06 as of this edit, if you have a paypal account I'll be willing to credit you 6 cents before you gift me it in order to get both.

http://store.steampowered.com/sub/829/

Oops forgot the picture.


----------



## Urza (Jul 4, 2010)

Guzzie said:
			
		

> Spoiler


This is the only funny thing posted so far.

VOTE'D.


----------



## updowners (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh shit, I have to use a laptop to draw some crappy mspaint drawings. Brb


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 4, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## dan80315 (Jul 5, 2010)

This is related to Smash Bros Brawl ^__^ When you think you're about to win in that sudden death but then a bomb-omb decides to ruin your parade ;[ It's read from left to right, starting from the top.






Steam ID: Remiel7
email: [email protected]
Games: Borderlands and Red Faction Guerilla O:

EDIT* Just noticed it passes the $15 by 19 cents >.< if that's not allowed then just Borderlands :3


----------



## updowners (Jul 5, 2010)

.


----------



## lolzed (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm the worst or all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Die ant!
steam ID: kozloz
game wanted: TF2 BioShock 2


----------



## Delta517 (Jul 5, 2010)

Reply to lolzed:

1. There is no list to which games you can get from winning, It just has to be under 15$.
2. TF2 is on sale.
3. And ants would never win, because we'll ask Catboy to send his angry bear cavalry at them.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 5, 2010)

Delta517 said:
			
		

> Reply to lolzed:
> 2. TF2 is on sale.


Yes, lolzed, TF2 is under $15.


----------



## kylehaas (Jul 5, 2010)

I would like GTA4 and Borderlands, please.
If I win, I will love you forever and draw for you whenever you desire.
Steam: grund_funk
Email: [email protected]


----------



## iFish (Jul 5, 2010)

i gave it a try martin!

Steam ID: ifish12
E-mail: [email protected]






EDIT: i want TF2 pl0x


----------



## ShaDeFinale (Jul 5, 2010)

Thinking of funny ideas is hard.

Oh well, might as well make a bunch of jokes and hope that one is funny enough.


----------



## zeromac (Jul 5, 2010)

Steam ID: Zeromaxe
Game: LFD2
I'd really prefer it that if i win, you send the prize to my email address 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Can you PM me if i win so i can give you my email address?


----------



## iFish (Jul 5, 2010)

Since penis is not funny

EDIT: actually... i deleted the other picture. sorry.. new link


----------



## ShaDeFinale (Jul 5, 2010)

Going to think of something funny during sleep.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 5, 2010)

We're having heavy losses, Plan G failed.​


----------



## updowners (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## czekers (Jul 5, 2010)

When drawing skills suck, this is where computer comes with help.

[email protected] , thank you.

Game: Civ IV Complete

steam account name: masterfear


----------



## Falcon27252 (Jul 5, 2010)

ƒ(Dis) said:
			
		

> This won't be nearly as funny if you haven't played Megaman 8 (or don't know who Duo is)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is meh vote.


----------



## frogmyster3 (Jul 5, 2010)

Steam ID: frogmyster3
Email: [email protected]
Games(s): Borderlands or World of Goo. I'll let you choose.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 5, 2010)

_...and updowners was never heard of or seen from again_


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Jul 5, 2010)

Beegee7730
[email protected]
L4D2 Please.


----------



## updowners (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't have enough time to draw properly.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's my entry...

Did it for the lulz







lmaooooooooooooooo


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 5, 2010)

Made another one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I hope that photobucket won't delete my file in 5 seconds >.>
Imageshack was down for me :/ ah well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Details in other post (first page)


----------



## Neko (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow, this turned out really crappy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh well.






I would like L4D2 if I win (I don't think so lol)
you got me in steam already but just incase, my email is [email protected]


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 5, 2010)

I couldn't think of anything I used watercolor and sharpy or sharpie or w/e I won't win probably but If I did Borderlands and Red Faction I will pm u my steamid.

Woah wtf wrong thing One sec
having trouble with pix.gbatemp.com


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 5, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> I couldn't think of anything I used watercolor and sharpy or sharpie or w/e I won't win probably but If I did Borderlands I will pm u my steamid.


Holy shit!
+1 to you even though it isn't 'funny'.


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 5, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seeing your reaction, it must've been very funny...
But I don't see anything? :/


----------



## Blastoise (Jul 5, 2010)

Worth a shot ;D


----------



## Blastoise (Jul 5, 2010)

and another ;D


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 5, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He changed the pic.
I saw a great drawing. I was amazed at the artistic prowess!


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 5, 2010)

There you go, one last pic:



100% made by me, but originally for school. It was originally in Dutch so whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Dutch version: 

)

And I added the led 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW: How do I do spoilers? (yeah I know, thumbnails are better here)


----------



## WildWon (Jul 5, 2010)

HERE COMES A NEW CHALLENGER!







Steam Name: Gamweasel

Game(s) if i win:
L4D2
and
Red Faction Guerilla

(image was drawn and picture was taken with cell phone... in 2 shots, then 'recombined' in photoshop... stupid scanner not working...)


----------



## cyba89 (Jul 5, 2010)

I made a second one



Spoiler









]



You have my infos. I sent them yesterday


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 5, 2010)

Updowners was not anticipating this!​

btw, Martin, I'm not using MSpaint


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 5, 2010)

*CONTEST IS CLOSED! WINNER INCOMING!*

---

So I decided to change my mine at the last minute and give out prizes to 3 people: 1st place, 2nd place, 3rd place and whatnot. Oh and then I changed my mind again and decided to give out a 4th prize too.

*THIRD PLACE:






A tale of heartbreak, anger, and shitty gift cards. Truly "The Notebook" of our time. I lol'd, and for that, you Biocock Two'd.

SECOND PLACE:






Truer lines have never been shooped. Like a shaky hand and a paradox had a baby or some shit. I lmao'd. and for that, you Borderlands'd.

FIRST PLACE:






Since the day I was born, I've hated MSpaint assholes (P.S. you're not an asshole) that make the program look like it's actually useful. But I've loved masturbation jokes. I was torn. I rofl'd, and for that, you Left4Deaded2'd (for your friend Ultimaa, WHAT A GUY!).

HONORABLE MENTION:






Cute little doodle that caused me to sleep very little last night and wake up in a cold sweat this morning. I smile'd, and for that, you complimentaryRedFaction'd.

Also, I just want to say I went into this compo with the intention of only spending $15:






I came out spending a little over $40. I hate you guys. Stop drawing so funneh. ENJOY, MAH BEHBEHS!

---

THANKS FOR DRAWING EVERYONE! DON'T PUT THAT PENCIL/PEN/TABLET DOWN, GO DRAW SOMETHING TODAY! EVERYDAY!*​


----------



## Zombie_X (Jul 5, 2010)

There's my entry for the contest!

Steam name is Zombie250

AH FOOEY! IT DIDN'T SHOW THE CONTEST HAD ENDED BEFORE I POSTED THIS!!!! AN HOUR OF DRAWING GONE TO UTTER WASTE!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 5, 2010)

Zombie_X said:
			
		

> _*snip_


too bad the contest already ended like 37 mins ago


----------



## Zombie_X (Jul 5, 2010)

Thing that made me mad is that I refreshed the page beforehand and the last one displayed was from you Antoligy. Man I only spent two  minutes on that post, WTF happened.... well whatever I'll just buy them anyways


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 5, 2010)

I hate you Martin, I put lots of work into my drawings X(


----------



## Neko (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations to all Winners. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nicely done drawings there.


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 5, 2010)

Winner(s) posted a few posts up higher on this page, also edited the original post to show the results.

Congrats to everyone that showed up and drew something for the contest, you guys are all awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll definitely be doing some contest like these again, so don't stop practicing!

---

*ThatDudeWithTheFood can you be ThatDudeWithTheEmailAddress so I can send this thing to you already...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## iFish (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 5, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I'll definitely be doing some contest like these again, so don't stop practicing!


I don't trust you anymore; you have proven that you are biased against the people who don't have tablets!


----------



## WildWon (Jul 5, 2010)

@[M]artin: Very nice idea with this contest. Thanks for the fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And a big congrats to the winners! Very nice work. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now, that i didn't win, that's just a shame


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 5, 2010)

Wait a second does honorary mention mean I get a prize you said 4 prizes and 3 places so I assume so.LOL sorry I read it weirdly.
foodtastesgood23 is my steamid


----------



## iFish (Jul 5, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @[M]artin: Very nice idea with this contest. Thanks for the fun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didn't give good enough sexual favors


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh yeah and thanks Martin your awesome
If you missed it Ill post it again SteamId:foodtastesgood23


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 5, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> Wait a second does honorary mention mean I get a prize you said 4 prizes and 3 places so I assume so.LOL sorry I read it weirdly.
> foodtastesgood23 is my steamid


Yea, I had a few bucks left to burn and decided to send you Red Faction because I couldn't let your Pikachu go unnoticed.

Sent a friend request, once its accepted, I can send it.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jul 5, 2010)

K I accepted I had to reinstall steam and create a new account.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 5, 2010)

I believe that this: http://gbatemp.net/t238819-want-a-free-ste...t&p=2961227
should have won


----------



## Guzzie (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations you lot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And Antoligy, that one was good. It turned out the cake was a lie in the end though.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Jul 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Congratulations you lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


every time you say that, Gabe stalls and the steam content servers go down


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 5, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> [snip]
> THIRD PLACE:
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks so much! I didn't even think I would win, I just entered because I was pissed off at Steam. :yaypc:


----------



## Ulttimaa (Jul 5, 2010)

DISREGARD THAT, I SUCK COCKS


Yahoo sent the game to my Spam box. Blah. Thanks a ton, Martin and Disfunction.


----------



## czekers (Jul 5, 2010)

the masturbation joke has won? Seriously?

congrats


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 5, 2010)

czekers said:
			
		

> the masturbation joke has won? Seriously?
> 
> congrats


You gotta admit, it was visually appealing as fuck, as well. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your games, guys!


----------



## updowners (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## WildWon (Jul 6, 2010)

Ulttimaa said:
			
		

> DISREGARD THAT, I SUCK COCKS
> *snip*
> 
> Heh. Bash. I chuckled
> ...



Ah, quit being a wanker. HAH Geddit?


----------



## Orc (Jul 6, 2010)

Why wasn't I notified of this?!
Godfuckgoatrape! I wanted X-COM: Complete Pack ):


----------

